# best fita arrows for the money



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

i started shooting indoor this year and want to carry over and shoot some fita and field this summer what are the best arrows that arnt $300 a dozen?


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Basicly it all comes down to what you can afford and what your goals are. How serious do you wanna be? You already said $300 is out so you have to narrow it down. There are great arrows around $150. and even better arrows at $250ish. You just started indoor this year but that doesn't tell me how long you have been shooting or your skill level the skill level is a factor in my opinion. If you are a Freestyle shooter and you are shooting 280's or below stick with arrows under 100.00 if you are in the 290's between $100-250. range. Fita shooting outside you want skinny arrows and I am not talking average carbon hunting arrow diameter. I mean skinny skinny like X-10, ACE, CE Nano, CT McKinneys. However alot of people like the Axis, Axis FMJ's and Navigators and Navigator FMJ's and still ACC's have there faithfull following. It's hard to beat those arrows. Choose carefully it's not an easy choice and getting the right size can be tough. You can't buy points but you can buy arrows that will give you the confidance to make those points happen. This is one of those times where you get what you pay for.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Nino is right. It also depends on whether you are shooting recurve or compound, and if you will have issues reaching 90 meters.


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

*arrows*

ive been shooting bow for 3 years hunted two years then got in2 3d last summer average was in mid 280s for bowhunter class indoor this year im averaging 296 in league i shoot 300s in practice but seem to put to much pressure on myself in league and blow it. I practice everyday so i want to be as good as i can get. Also my brother is looking for arrows for this also and he is averaging 300 56x this year. We both shoot compound.


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

*arrows*

i def want a diameter similar to the ACEs or x10s and a lighter arrow ill be pulling just under 60lbs.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

navigators or the easton metal on the outside carbon on the inside (not the navigators) forget the name


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Axis FMJ's. Several Austrailian compounders have used them with success out to 90 meters.

Priced right, and supposedly tough as nails.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Jim C said:


> navigators or the easton metal on the outside carbon on the inside (not the navigators) forget the name


... the navigators are also available now in the FMJ version....


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

GruntMan3 said:


> i started shooting indoor this year and want to carry over and shoot some fita and field this summer what are the best arrows that arnt $300 a dozen?


I say go average - Take a dozen of Navigators and shoot them through the forthcoming outdoor season. (I believe shafts + all components will cost you a tad over $200)...


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Navigators are probably the best buy in this type of arrow. They are the weight of X10's and the diameter of ACE's.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

GruntMan3 said:


> i def want a diameter similar to the ACEs or x10s and a lighter arrow ill be pulling just under 60lbs.


While the Axis arrow isn't a "lighter" arrow I have shot many times using this arrow at FITA distances with a 58# compound and it performs very well. I also use it for my hunting arrow.

It is a darn good arrow and doesn't break the bank at ~100 a dozen.

-Andrew


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Navigator is a good one too. But the Axis is still close to half the price. Out of a 60# compound, Axis will reach 90 easy. I would suggest Axis first, see how you like it, then save the pennies for top dollar arrows down the road.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Axis FMJ's are not light but they have a good mass to crossection area ratio. Another possibility is the ST Excel.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

The Axis FMJ's are very good arrows for both compound and recurve. I use them indoors for my FITA recurve setup. Aaron Tedford was third in the World Jr. Recurve Indoor Championships with them last year.

The point being is that they are a very consistantly spined arrow and at 58 lbs out of a compound will out shoot any arrow available dollar for dollar 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to have a set of carbon revolutions: .001 and 5.5 gpi. Extremely lightweight and around $90 a twelve. They are fast and because they are so light, fragile. There big diameter gives an advantage with indoor.
Because you would be buying a new set soon with these they will be more expensive in the long run, *Navigators *or *ACC *would be a less expensive choice. FMJ sound nice but are heavier than there 'normal' counterpart and they have a higher weight/staightness tolerance.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

does any one make a pin nock to fit on the axis fmj 500 
like to try them for field but i doint like the nock on them 
i need a bushing on end to save the shaft when hit 

thank you for info


----------



## Speedyts49 (May 11, 2006)

I was shooting Navigators and reaching 90 meters but when I switched to the x10's I was hitting below or at the bottom of the target with the same sight settings. 

36# at 28" draw.
nav 710 120 gram points
x10 600 120 gram points

Granted I had to move my sight bar in on both to reach 90.
I'm going to try the McKinney II's next to see if I can avoid moving the sight bar.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*Arrows on a budget*

Navigators are the best for the dollar. (Carbon outside)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Agreed on the Navigators for your use. Capable of tremendous outdoor performance from a compound at a fairly reasonable price. Folks in Australia are even seeing excellent outdoor scores using Axis FMJ's. Even more affordable.

John.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

does any one make a pin nock to fot the axis fmj


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

When I asked that question I was told no by both Easton and Lancaster.

Dave


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

No, but Beiter does make an insert nock for them. 

I used them for the first half of the Aussie target season last year. Went away from them because at the time Easton's supply dried up and I ran out. 
They are heavy at 406 grains as I had 141gr up the front, but they were really nice to shoot. Took alot of vibration out of the bow. 
I used them in the wind during eth Nationals and along with an Evolution shot a 1313 with them. Not a huge score by any stretch but respectable given the conditions we had. I didn't feel like the drifted more than my Navigators. 
Also got a 60 at 90m with them during the state titles.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Marcus I beleive you can tighten that up a little :wink: 


Just kidding, excellant shooting! I love shooting 90m that's my favorite place to shoot.


----------

